# My 10 year old sleeps a lot.



## Sweet Girl

My dog is 10 years old. Here's a typical day.

I get up - she doesn't get out of (my) bed until I am fully dressed, have taken my vitimins, and say "okay..."

I take her out, feed her, and she goes back to bed (in my bed). Until I take her for her longer pre-work trip to the park or walk.

Then she comes home and sleeps til my dogwalker comes to take her to the park for an hour.

Then she sleeps til I get home from work.

I take her out, feed her, and usually she hangs out with me, watches TV, or chews her bone. But she takes herself off to (my) bed by 11pm everynight. 

She is wide awake when she's awake - but most of the rest of the time, she is resting or sleeping


----------



## kingman

*Normal*

Hi

When a Golden hits the 10yr mark they tend to sleep a lot unless there is something going on. It is normal so don't get nuts.

If your Golden slows down eating her normal food for breakfast this is also normal but should be hungry for dinner.

Alan


----------



## Dallas Gold

Goldens naturally relax a little more as they age. Has your girl had a recent physical exam with blood work? If it's normal, and there are no issues with things like anemia or thyroid, which drain energy, it may be normal. If she had a low-normal thyroid result (low normal is low for Goldens), then she may be hypothyroid and lethargy is a side effect.


----------



## goldencontriever3

My 12 yo sleeps most of the day unless something is going on. She is always willing to join in a walk or a romp in the yard with the other pups.


----------

